# P.I.T.A Neighbors (LONG RANT)



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

My horses are kept on a private farm. Wonderful little place, wonderful BO, but with a pain in the A** neighbor. Shortly after moving there last fall, she came over to the shared fence line & asked all about my gelding & donkey that I had. Answered all her questions politly, then she procedes to tell me everything that she thinks is wrong with my BO & the way the farm is kept. I just nodded & let it go in one ear & out the other. A few weeks later, I get there to see her in our pasture, brushing my boys. I walk out to get them & she informs me that she never see's me out brushing them & she cant stand to see animals neglected. WHAT?!?!?! She was also complaining that she never saw them get fed. Well, their hay feeder is in the run in part of the barn & I don't grain till it's really cold. Your not going to see their hay feeder from her place. A few weeks after that, while I was working Jack, she comes to the fence & asks me who my farrier is, cause she doesn't like the way Jack's feet look. She hands me a card & told me I had to make an appointment with her farrier. She doesn't like the way I fix the fences, she doesn't like the way I work my boys, she doesn't like the way I'm feeding. This lady is offically become a "crazy B$%&! in my book. Fast forward to 2 weeks ago, I sold Jack & brought home my 2 new geldings. I have refused to go anywhere near the shared fence. I take the boys to the far side of the farm to work, groom & ride. Every time she see's me, she runs to the fence line & trys to get my attention. I just wave & walk away. My BO has told her to stay off the property, so she won't cross the fence, but she is going nuts trying to get me to come talk to her. Since I've been ignoring her, she has started bugging the other neighbors about what they know about my new horses. I'm going to end up going postal on this lady! I just want to enjoy my horses, not deal with this crazy bat! How do I get her to leave me alone!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Keep doing what you're doing, hopefully she'll get tired of running the fence line.....LOL, I have a dog who does that, OCD to the bone! Only other alternitive is to move the horses and it sounds like you have things under control now, so I wouldn't.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I'd tell her that they are your horses, you don't abuse them, and their well cared for. Tell her to leave you alone as you don't talk with ignorant people. Tell her she's a crazy person too.
Lol sorry I don't think that's the right response. Maybe someone can be more helpful here. That lady is a crazy woman and that would turn me into one mean b$&@h.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Jewelsb said:


> That lady is a crazy woman and that would turn me into one mean b$&@h.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, me too but I was trying to be politically correct! :lol:


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Lol ya I think your reaction is closer to the right one.
I've had a neighbor somewhat like that in the past. Not as bad though. I would act as if they didn't exist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be like my horses, my rules, my training methods and schedules. Mind your own please.
Keep doing what you doing though, if she starts bugging again. I would politely say do mind your own business, i've had my horses for X amt of years and have been doing this for such an such as long. If you don't like the way i do things, then please keep your opinions to yourself, and go about your business. Thank you have a nice day!! 
:-D


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Call the police. I would not have answered any of her questions, not her business. Document everything!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

goneriding said:


> Call the police. I would not have answered any of her questions, not her business. Document everything!


What are the police going to do, other than laugh and hang up on you?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

She is being harassed. Document every time this happens and every time the police are called. Do nothing and it will never stop.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

goneriding said:


> She is being harassed. Document every time this happens and every time the police are called. Do nothing and it will never stop.


Thats not harassment. OP needs to stand up for themself, calling the police will do nothing. 

IF you want the police involved, get cameras, and try and catch her traspassing.


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

myhorsesonador said:


> What are the police going to do, other than laugh and hang up on you?


Exactly. Police won't do anything. There is no physical harm being done to the person or her animals. Their hands are tied and there is nothing they CAN do. 

Do your best to ignore her. Hopefully, she will get the hint and leave you alone. Or, try telling her outright to leave you the H*(( alone and see what happens.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with Pat, she will eventually get tired of running the fenceline. Don't be calling the police, in fact don't give the nosy bag any attention at all, don't acknowledge her. If you didn't have to listen to her goofy talk, I would be inclined to keep letting her groom your horses, in fact I'd ask her if she was interested in washing your car & cleaning your tack! Kidding of course, keep ignoring her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Heck, if she hates it bad enough, I have a house, barn, stalls, feed barn and pastures she can come clean after she's done grooming all the horses......LOL! And I'll go to town and have a mani-pedi so she can yap to herself all day long.....Just kiddin' but seriously? She must not have nearly enough to do!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If I found anyone not from the property I was boarding on grooming my horses in their field, they would be receiving a letter from a lawyer warning them about the consequences of trespassing and harassment of livestock. That is absolutely uncalled for and scary!!!

Where you are now in your situation, I would continue to ignore her and if she does ever talk to you, I would give her "the look" right as soon as she started telling you what to do, and then if she continued, just leave. I have no tolerance for people who will tell you to your face how your horse care is wrong when you haven't even asked their opinion and are not in any was associated with them.

I would also document your interactions, as previously stated, in case there is theft/abuse/etc.. and so you have evidence if you need to take legal action. One of my best friends had a long term relationship and the guy was nice enough, but turned out to be weird and creepy, stole a bunch of my friend's work stuff (incl. a $3000 Macbook) and started stalking her. She ended up getting a restraining order against him and multiple attempts with police escorts did not see her Macbook or multiple software programs returned to her. Be really careful and document, document, document. You don't know if this lady is at the end of her rope of creepy, or just starting to get creepy.

Good luck!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would be ****ed if someone entered my horses field without my permission. let alone the fact one of my horses could/would trample her if she wasn't forceful enough. 

but since that has long since passed hopefully.. i would be given the glares!! you know those glares that go right through someone as to say i see you but i dont give a f#$%

i would also not put them up in that turnout if at all possible. or if its possible maybe the bo can put up hot wire along the fence so if she touchs it to climb in she will get a nice wake up call...

good luck op i would have already went bonkers on her and would have told her if you feel they are so bad call animal control. lets see what they say. usually they stop right then and there.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess I just enjoy messing with people to much,,,, I think I would start hitting on her, hahahaah, 
"So uhhh hey baby how u doin ? "
My usual reaction to horse knowitalls is generally to mess with them. Drives em nuts. Works really good if you have smart *** answers already preplanned,,,,,

Used to love it when people would constantly stress over what kinda horse I had. Or more specifically stress that I didnt know or care. Honestly I had no idea, he was a big white horse. with a bone jarring trot, sometimes he sorta half gaited I think. 
What kinda horse is he , quarter horse ?
"nope, he's full horse"
I think your neighbor sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

^^^ haha love that idea Joe4d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I guess I just enjoy messing with people to much,,,, I think I would start hitting on her, hahahaah,
> "So uhhh hey baby how u doin ? "
> My usual reaction to horse knowitalls is generally to mess with them. Drives em nuts. Works really good if you have smart *** answers already preplanned,,,,,
> 
> ...


Joe, you're the kind of person I aspire to be. My mom tells me it gets worse (better?) as you get older, it can't get here fast enough for me!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh, when asked who your farrier is, say , "whats a farrier ?" Oh I dont use one of them, when their feet get long I just run em up and down on the highway, sands em right back smooth.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> yeh, when asked who your farrier is, say , "whats a farrier ?" Oh I dont use one of them, when their feet get long I just run em up and down on the highway, sands em right back smooth.


 
Dayum! Is that what I been doin' wrong all this time? I thought they had to have some special guy come out and work on their feet. I been payin' all the years and I coulda took 'em right out and runned up & down the road! :shock:


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm with Joe. You should out crazy her 
Your goal can be to wave, and have her run away screaming...


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretend pick your nose and pretend like your eating it! Then ask her if she wants a bite..... Like Joe said, out crazy her so she avoids you and not the other way around! Lol!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You do know those plans could backfire. For instance, she might get all gaga over Joe & want to have his baby. Or she might want to share your snot with you and you to try some of hers! It's best to ignore, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

waresbear said:


> You do know those plans could backfire. For instance, she might get all gaga over Joe & want to have his baby. Or she might want to share your snot with you and you to try some of hers! It's best to ignore, IMO.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly, you have no idea how far up the crazy tree this lady is barking...


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

You guys are the best! I have laughed so hard today!


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

My sides hurt from laughing so hard! You guys are hilarious! Seriously though, do be cautious; is it possible for you to keep a Polaroid camera wuth you at the barn? If she was tresspassing you could get photos on the spot as evidence, and keep them with documentation of anything else she pulls. If things get worse your BO could always slip the mail carrier a few bucks to"accidentally lose" her mortgage payments-she'd have to move! (KIDDING! Don't do anything illegal!!)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent respolnses posters -- would love to see the damage you could with a regular self help column!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

well, curiousity was killing crazy neighbor today, she walked through the corral & all the way around the barn to the far side where I had the boys tied. I was up to my elbows in Cowboy Magic & matted tails, so I kept my back to her. She asked if I was ridding today. "nope". Do I want to go riding with her later "nope". Where's my sorel gelding "sold him" where did I get the new geldings, "a friend", I was rocking the one word answers! She keep talking for about another 10 minutes while I kept ignoring her. She finally gave up & left. I wanted to lay into her & tell her to get the hell off the property, but my blowing up was not going to help. so hopefully, she'll get the message & quit bugging me.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

! wow.. Im glad I live by the '********'. I mean, like the people that if your horse has a cut.. its a cut from the fence.. not you like abusing it or what ever. They don't get into my business.. which is good. Im curious to see what happens next. good luck.. with the 

"Crazy Lady"


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I have 0 patience for people like that. I had my horses boarded for a couple years up until recently (finally bought some land...YAY!) and never had any problems thankfully, my barn owners were amazing though and would NOT TOLERATE such things...The second I saw her in the pasture grooming MY horses- I would have off loaded on her verbally if I were in that situation. She would have been shut down long before she ever got a sentence out about any "neglect" she was percieving..


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

stephshark said:


> My sides hurt from laughing so hard! You guys are hilarious! Seriously though, do be cautious; is it possible for you to keep a Polaroid camera wuth you at the barn? If she was tresspassing you could get photos on the spot as evidence, and keep them with documentation of anything else she pulls. If things get worse your BO could always slip the mail carrier a few bucks to"accidentally lose" her mortgage payments-she'd have to move! (KIDDING! Don't do anything illegal!!)


Maybe that's it! Keep a camera, and anytime she's on the property, snap some pictures of her... That might freak her out
enough to keep her a distance away!


----------

